# cousin wants in



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well cousin wants in, i will not work with family he filled out the app for screwguard to be a lawn boy he does have a felony, told him i would ask if it mattered. One of those guys that is why this industry went is going to crap he will cut a acre for 20 bucks or whatever they are paying know.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Tell him to hook up with someone who isn't a felon and tell Safegourd he is willing to do those "cheap" work orders and he's got a JOB!

I don't know abt Safegourd doing any background checks. Some Companies require bonding so he would not be eligible if he works UNDER HIS NAME.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mike2153 said:


> Well cousin wants in, i will not work with family he filled out the app for screwguard to be a lawn boy he does have a felony, told him i would ask if it mattered. One of those guys that is why this industry went is going to crap he will cut a acre for 20 bucks or whatever they are paying know.


I don't think felons are allowed on bank owned properties. Or vacant/abandoned services properties either like Wannabe said, a bond is needed and a felon is not bond able. I know some really hard working felons that I know would do great work, but I wouldn't take that risk.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They will hire him. I know of several felons push mowing yards for them.I had numerous distant family asking for my business cards at Thanksgiving.Working with in laws, nephews, etc is normally not a wise thing to do.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We have a prison outreach program...
GREAT TAX BREAK...
That said...we do screen them very carefully...
we may be in unoccupied properties but the neighborhoods are full of kids etc...
We have only had to address the resocialization issues not anyone re-offending while working for us....
But as I said we screen them very carefully....
We do a "room and board" for labor at first and use them exclusively on the farm...we don't let them into the PP work for at least 60 days...
But this is an issue with PK MgMT...they have a convict labor waiver and want background checks on Independant contractors...

BTW...a background check makes you an employee


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

DONT DO IT!!!!!! I brought in an old friend of mine to run a crew, knowing he is responsible and has common sense. Well that backfired, all the sudden I had a business partner!  He started questioning everything I do, telling me the way he would do things.( Its a wonder ive made it this far without him) :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: He then needed special hours to go to his kids sports practices. Ya, practice, not games! And of course, he then wanted more money!!!! All the sudden I had a business partner....... NO THANKS!


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> We have a prison outreach program...
> GREAT TAX BREAK...
> That said...we do screen them very carefully...
> we may be in unoccupied properties but the neighborhoods are full of kids etc...
> ...


I have one that works for me, it was a stupid one and he was on probation. As for cousin i learned a long time ago not to work with family or friends, he needs a job and asked which one i assumed they would atleast let him push a lawnmower.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Of course they want guys like him mowing. Then when he turns in $600 worth of invoices, they can claim the pics are substandard and short his check. What do most guys like him do? Nothing.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> . . .BTW...a background check makes you an employee


If that is the case, I must be a federal employee many times over. I've been vetted through national contracting firms at least twice, to gain clearance to perform sub-contracted work on high security federal construction projects. I've also consented to 2 background check authorizations, ultimately for HUD & Freddie Mac contracts. There are at least 2 other consent forms I have signed with national service companies as well.

Submitting to a background check by a potential or current client does NOT make one an employee of that client.

ALL my contracts are reviewed by my lawyers office before they are signed & submitted. Of course my wife's position as a Paralegal for our lawyer, and her benefit of free legal representation, keeps legal costs way down!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Agreed! Same here, I have sub contracted projects on the air force base on several occasions, and have had background checks done. That did not put me in the military......:whistling2:


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> If that is the case, I must be a federal employee many times over. I've been vetted through national contracting firms at least twice, to gain clearance to perform sub-contracted work on high security federal construction projects. I've also consented to 2 background check authorizations, ultimately for HUD & Freddie Mac contracts. There are at least 2 other consent forms I have signed with national service companies as well.
> 
> Submitting to a background check by a potential or current client does NOT make one an employee of that client.
> 
> ALL my contracts are reviewed by my lawyers office before they are signed & submitted. Of course my wife's position as a Paralegal for our lawyer, and her benefit of free legal representation, keeps legal costs way down!


lol know if only we all had that benefit of cheap but good lawyer should tell my wife to quit being a nurse and go to paralegal school. Our lawyer everything mysteriously takes exactly 1 hr @250 a hr.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't have any kids that I know of, but, I will be pushing my nephews in the legal direction. At the end of the day, the lawyers are guaranteed to get theirs, us not so much!


----------

